# how bout this for a stock list



## gone fishin (Mar 4, 2013)

i found a great deal on a complete 55g fresh water setup. heres the stock line up.

-1 Upside down catfish
-2 Peacock Cichilds
-2 Rose Barbs
-1 Demasoni Mbuna
-1 Trewavasae
-1 Electric yellow lab
-1 Kenyi Cichlid
-1 Jack Demsey Cichlid

i dont know much about these fish only that some are aggressive. what do you guys think? is there room to add more? maybe substitute some that dont belong in the group with others?*Conf* id like to add some plecos.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

You have a lot of combinations that could turn out bad---Never put a Jack Dempsey with a Malawi African cichlid. You should never mix African Cichlids with South American Cichlids (jack Dempsey). I think your barbs will have a hard time living with the cichlids, but I really dont know too much about barbs. Switch out that jack dempsey for maybe a Bumblebee (BB Ornatus). What size tank do you have?


----------

